# Dead Kress 1050 FME router/spindle



## Exile (Nov 5, 2013)

I was working with my Kress router last night when it died all of a sudden  

Its less than a year old and only ever sees occasional use every 2nd or 3rd weekend.

Its still in its 2 year warranty but before I head down that route Id like to know if there is something I should be looking for and hopefully its a simple fix.

I changed the fuse in the plug but beyond that im not electrically inclined at all.

Does anyone on here have experience with these things that might help me?

Thanks in advance,

Karl


----------

